# Boggy Point - no flounder?



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Went out with my daughter tonight trying to find a few flounder. Water was beautiful - no wind and pretty clear. We looked around the island across from Tacky Jacks, island across from Sportsman's Marina and around Robinsons Island. Tried for about 4 hours after midnight. Absolutely nothing! Only saw 1 stingray. I'd love to get her on a flounder or two. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gave up on Boggy last year. The last two years have been terrible. All the areas you mentioned have been good in the past. You'll have to head West to find any numbers.Dauphin Is., Bayou La Batre. Just got in and taking 30 to the fish house. Last night it was a mirror and fish quality averaged 3 pounds.Takes me an hour and a half to go in Miss., but the gigging is excellent. Rather drive and see fish than going to boggy and staring at water.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Water must be getting better to the west now


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, had about 3 foot visibility. Wind laid to nothing after midnight.My truck was the only one in the parking lot. Been that way all spring, folks over there just don't go.Bunch of 12 to 14's passed on. 17 and 18 inch fish are the norm.Most fish right on the beach, I mean 12 inches or less of water.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I went last night around west beach pass. The lagoon was calm at 5pm. Around 9 the wind picked up and it was choppy. I stuck 1 around the pass and did not see any others. I did see a few nice reds running in the shallows but never hit one. I'll be down there all week and want to get out on the gulf side if it calms down. I have floundered the Josephine to wolf bay area for two years and the floundering there has not been good for me.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh! Another thing, It seems most of the good reports reflect people going floundering after 1am. I'm gonna try that Thursday night.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Floundering*

We've been out floundering the last 2 years and have hit Wolf Bay several times with no luck, Josephine a few times with no sightings and Orange Beach with only 2 or 3. Little Lagoon is just ok with 1 or 2 here and there with alot of pressure. If anyone could PM me with a place to go close to home, I'll give you 1/2 the catch! I just want to try and get my daughter on one. She's getting tired of trying


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't like to post pics of good nights anymore. Too many haters.If you are putting in the time and having poor results consistently it is time to find new water.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul


----------



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

dsar592 said:


> I went last night around west beach pass. The lagoon was calm at 5pm. Around 9 the wind picked up and it was choppy. I stuck 1 around the pass and did not see any others. I did see a few nice reds running in the shallows but never hit one. I'll be down there all week and want to get out on the gulf side if it calms down. I have floundered the Josephine to wolf bay area for two years and the floundering there has not been good for me.





Dsar592 To the best my knowledge it is illegal to take a Redfish in Alabama Waters by any means other than Hook And line


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Gigging*

Yes, we know it's illegal to spear redfish. We just don't do it.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great haul Bamafan!.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Crap! I actually didn't know that it was illegal to spear redfish. Good thing I didn't get the opportunity! Thanks for the heads up.


----------

